# WSTR



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did WSTR my64 finally stop night lighting?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dorfd1 said:


> Did WSTR my64 finally stop night lighting?


If I knew what "night lighting" is I might be able to tell you.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

If that station is actually night lighting right now, I think the plan for most stations is to continue doing so for a few months. I have no idea if that station was actually doing it or not.

Night lighting is when a station goes to digital but keeps up their analog signal telling people to tune to their digital station for programing.


----------

